# m.v. Tadotsu



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi All

When I left the M.N. I somehow finished up working in an Investment Bank and have recently been going through some of their old Staff Mags. On the front cover of the Winter 72-73 issue was a ship pic. It was the *m.v.Tadotsu* which was delivered to a company called Euroship Inc owned in part by my Bank and two other Banks in November 1972. She was, according to the mag, 130,000 dwt built by Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Kobe and was placed on "Bare Boat Charter" to N.Y.K Lines.

Anybody got any idea what happened to her subsequently?

Regards

NigelC


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi

I don't know her eventual outcome,but she was involved in a major oil spill,listed amongst the largest of world-wide spills at around #47;

07 December 1978; tanker Tadotsu; Indonesia; Strait of Malacca, near Dumai 13.2 million gallons


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Tks John

That didn't seem to appear in a later maggie (Good News Week only?)
Does this supprise me, not at all!

Regards

NigelC


----------

